# Goose 2022 Early Season



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Nine of us in the blinds, Limit of 45 Geese by 8:06 started shooting at 7:03. Memories were made for all. Findlay, Ohio, opening day.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

KILL THEM ALL. Thanks


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I got Covid on Friday night and haven't been out for goose season. Feeling better now so hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good News on getting better. We have been going out to different spots this week, last night they harvested 3 geese. The group I hunt with is targeting 100 geese to harvest during this early season, up to around 86 now. My shoulder is that deep purple right now, those 3 1/2-inch BB pound me as well as the geese.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

WOW 3 1/2" BB. If you need that shell you shoot WAY to far and deserve the shoulder you have . I shoot 3" #4 and have only had 2 cripples in the last 3 seasons. I won't pull the trigger unless they are inside 20 yards with their feet hanging. It's about making them come in NOT just the KILLING. People need to put the sport back into waterfowl hunting and not think about NUMBERS. I won't post pictures or the numbers that I get because that's not what hunting or fishing is about.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Weekender#1 said:


> Good News on getting better. We have been going out to different spots this week, last night they harvested 3 geese. The group I hunt with is targeting 100 geese to harvest during this early season, up to around 86 now. My shoulder is that deep purple right now, those 3 1/2-inch BB pound me as well as the geese.


Awesome, sounds like a lot of fun. 👍
Thanks for sharing, we’ve been shooting BB also, always wanted to try a 3.5”


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job . We killed 56 the first 3 days and only hunted with 3 guns on Sunday . We Haven't been out since . May try to go tomorrow if I get time . 

Since we're all talking about what we shoot I like 3" #1s for pretty much everything except early woodies and teal . I just buy a case at a time and don't worry about switching between goose and duck loads . 

I didn't feel like I gained anything shooting 3.5s out of my gun so I just settled on the 3" .


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I personally like Kent Faststeel in a 3.5 inch with #2 shot. Works great out of my gun for ducks and geese.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Weekender#1 said:


> Good News on getting better. We have been going out to different spots this week, last night they harvested 3 geese. The group I hunt with is targeting 100 geese to harvest during this early season, up to around 86 now. My shoulder is that deep purple right now, those 3 1/2-inch BB pound me as well as the geese.


Did you guys end up getting 100 geese?


----------

